# Tomboys



## TopazThunder (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright, I've been meaning to make one of these threads for a bit, but since I saw the return of the girlyboy one, now is a better time than any.

Self-proclaimed tomboy and proud. 

So! I know there are women in these forums that are tomboys as well. I know you're there, so stop hiding! And if you're a guy that loves tomboys, don't hide either.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Obviously male but popping in for a moment to say that tomboys are awesome.

Fuck yer 10 pounds of makeup, dresses and skirts, and DEFINITELY fuck yer pink shit.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomboys are awesome


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

YEAAAAAH!  HIGH FIVE!  

We tomboys could totally beat up you girlyboys.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> YEAAAAAH!  HIGH FIVE!
> 
> We tomboys could totally beat up you girlyboys.



I will fucking PAY MONEY to see this.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

Gender-neutral female and proud. 

Hellyeah, hunting and video games.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I will fucking PAY MONEY to see this.


 
Yeah i would to... alot of money 

but yeah tomboys are awesome


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> YEAAAAAH!  HIGH FIVE!
> 
> We tomboys could totally beat up you girlyboys.



Oh hell yes! XD

Your post made my day by the way.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2008)

I <3 tomboys just as much as I <3 girlybois.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I will fucking PAY MONEY to see this.


 
*cough*  I'd pay money for the opportunity to DO it.  >_>


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah i would to... alot of money
> 
> but yeah tomboys are awesome



Indeed.

I'd bring weapons for the tomboys. Give 'em a metal fold up chair or two.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I <3 tomboys just as much as I <3 girlybois.


YOU GET THE HELL OUT


Nylak said:


> *cough*  I'd pay money for the opportunity to DO it.  >_>



Let's arrange some plans.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> YOU GET THE HELL OUT



D:<

Fine, I won't be bringing the Jell-O then ):<


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

Mud wrestling anyone? :3


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomboys are fucking win. That is all.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> D:<
> 
> Fine, I won't be bringing the Jell-O then ):<



Good, knowing you, you'd bring lime jello.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 30, 2008)

dumb question inc:
what are tomboys? are these the opposite of girlyboys?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Let's arrange some plans.


 
Seriously.  XD  ...But let's let him v bring the Jell-O.  It's just not a proper smack-down without Jell-O.  ...Or at least mud wrasslin.  =D  The girlyboys would be all "eeewww mud!"



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> D:<
> 
> Fine, I won't be bringing the Jell-O then ):<


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> dumb question inc:
> what are tomboys? are these the opposite of girlyboys?


Yes.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> dumb question inc:
> what are tomboys? are these the opposite of girlyboys?



Women that like guy things, basically.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I <3 tomboys just as much as I <3 girlybois.



This.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> YEAAAAAH!  HIGH FIVE!
> 
> We tomboys could totally beat up you girlyboys.



Several girly bwahs were torn to pieces earlier today by a group of so-called "Tomboys."  Story at 11.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I <3 tomboys just as much as I <3 girlybois.



You'd best pick a side, nigger.



Shenzi said:


> Mud wrestling anyone? :3



[Dirty comment]


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Rayne said:


> This.



YOU GET OUT TOO


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

What if I like both and I'mma tomboy?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What if I like both and I'mma tomboy?



You best be joking D:<


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> What if I like both and I'mma tomboy?



Only if you're raping the girly bwahs heavy BDSM style.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomboy here! Eeeewww pink, don't wear makeup (can't be arsed unless it's for halloween or something), HATE SKIRTS AND HIGH HEELS etc.
Tree climbing anyone?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only if you're raping the girly bwahs heavy BDSM style.


Hello new idea.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 30, 2008)

What about a refined, sophisticated lady of class? Or a suave and charming gentleman?


What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Several girly bwahs were torn to pieces earlier today by a group of so-called "Tomboys."  Story at 11.



PMS claimed as a defense.....


(ducks, runs for cover, limping, tail between his legs)


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You best be joking D:<


 
Hahaha, you make me lol.

But seriously, I'm not sure I could be in a relationship (of any level of gravity) with someone who was wimpier than me who was also technically male.  That'd confuse me.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> What about a refined, sophisticated lady of class? Or a suave and charming gentleman?
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people?


Youth.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Hahaha, you make me lol.
> 
> But seriously, I'm not sure I could be in a relationship (of any level of gravity) with someone who was wimpier than me who was also technically male.  That'd confuse me.



Happened to me... Got rid of him. It was really, really, really annoying. I can't _stand_ it when that happens.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> What about a refined, sophisticated lady of class? Or a suave and charming gentleman?
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people?



We're talking boys and girls here.  Men and women is a whole different story.

Naturally, I'm right with you, though.  Either of those beats girly bois and boily girls any day of the week.



Irreverent said:


> PMS claimed as a defense.....
> 
> 
> (ducks, runs for cover, limping, tail between his legs)



lawl


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> What about a refined, sophisticated lady of class? Or a suave and charming gentleman?
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people?



Those don't exist anymore, sadly.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Those don't exist anymore, sadly.


 
This.

Also, neither of those would fit in my lifestyle, realistically.  At all.  It would be amusingly bad.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Those don't exist anymore, sadly.



Pardon me, my good sir, but I very much beg to differ.  Sometimes I just prefer a raw, forthwith type over a polished, vain banality.

A tomboy can still be a Lady.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Those don't exist anymore, sadly.



I try my best 




David M. Awesome said:


> We're talking boys and girls here.  Men and women is a whole different story.
> 
> Naturally, I'm right with you, though.  Either of those beats girly bois and boily girls any day of the week.



Oh, well in that case then I'll take tomboys so long as they still look somewhat feminine, but that can be up for debate.


Girly boys make me want to go to the gym.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I try my best
> 
> 
> Oh, well in that case then I'll take tomboys so long as they still look somewhat feminine, but that can be up for debate.
> ...



Word.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I try my best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try too, but at the end of the day the Classic gentlemen are still dead.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it's a pity that Gentlemen don't really exist anymore however if they did I would never be able to cope with being around them. I'm just too hyper.


----------



## Journey (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomboy here defently. while the girls where playing with dolls I was wreasling with the boys


----------



## Takun (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomboys are awesome.  Most of them are down to Earth.  None of that "OMG PROTECT ME" shit.  They are indeed fun to hang out with.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 30, 2008)

What if I look like a girly girl 5 days out of the week but do drag king at the clubs?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> What if I look like a girly girl 5 days out of the week but do drag king at the clubs?


 
I'd say you'd get along smashingly with my girlfriend.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2008)

I am both and neither. I dress up girly with amkeup, earrings, and gloss. But I act pugnacious and bossy. I am me not a label.


----------



## X (Oct 30, 2008)

tomboys are awesome. 

a girl who is capable of completely wiping the floor with me, but still nice enough to hang around.


----------



## Marodi (Oct 30, 2008)

I love tomboys, i find them a lot easier to get along with than girly girls


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm such a tomboy.  Shout out to girls who played with action figures  !


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know what I am D= I'm not a girly girl... Never worn make-up aside from the occasional halloween costume, only recently got a purse (Out of necessity), I grew up with Legos and Hotwheels rather then Barbies and babydolls, and I don't look or dress overly preppy or girly or whatever (As in, no skirts/dresses/shorts/hot pink/etc). I'm sure not a tomboy, either, though... I'm all about cute baby animals (You will cause estrogen induced squeeling if you show me something corgi related), I like pink on occasion when it's GOOD pink (Like a pink sunset, not like... a hot pink t-shirt =X), I'm not very tough, I dress more on the "cute" side then the boyish side (Like jeans and colorful t-shirts)...

Whatever, I'm Nargle **Noms on something**


----------



## Nylak (Oct 31, 2008)

Nargle is cute as Nargle.  *glom*  X3


----------



## Journey (Oct 31, 2008)

heh I had all of the diferent tmnt toys and no villens so the  barbie doll grandma thought we needed for christmas were our villans


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nargle is cute as Nargle.  *glom*  X3



=D


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> I am both and neither. I dress up girly with amkeup, earrings, and gloss. But I act pugnacious and bossy. I am me not a label.



Actually, that falls squarely into the "sistah" neo-fem girlpower stereotype...


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> I am both and neither. I dress up girly with amkeup, earrings, and gloss. But I act pugnacious and bossy. I am me not a label.



No, you're a label. If you exist they have one for you :roll:

Yes, not tomboy at all.

On an unrelated note, keeping this thread off Page 2 For Great Justice and because the other threads are filled with...well we won't go there for sake of not getting infractions :awesome:


----------



## Thatch (Oct 31, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> A tomboy can still be a Lady.



Sometimes even moreso than others.

Someone should do studies wheter non-girly toys make people level-headed later on, because tomboys show just that


----------



## Wreth (Oct 31, 2008)

Wimpy people annoy me, people who care about getting a bit dirty. People who get all bothered about the curtains not matching or whining about a little cut. They can GTFO.

I like people similar to me, so i am not bothered by any of those things. I don't know what i am though. I might post on a forum of a violent game that i like and then see a cute picture of an animal and save it to my computer.

Overall Tomboys=Win


----------



## Jarz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't know what I am D= I'm not a girly girl... Never worn make-up aside from the occasional halloween costume, only recently got a purse (Out of necessity), I grew up with Legos and Hotwheels rather then Barbies and babydolls, and I don't look or dress overly preppy or girly or whatever (As in, no skirts/dresses/shorts/hot pink/etc). I'm sure not a tomboy, either, though... I'm all about cute baby animals (You will cause estrogen induced squeeling if you show me something corgi related), I like pink on occasion when it's GOOD pink (Like a pink sunset, not like... a hot pink t-shirt =X), I'm not very tough, I dress more on the "cute" side then the boyish side (Like jeans and colorful t-shirts)...
> 
> Whatever, I'm Nargle **Noms on something**


i dont know why i like more this kind of girls than girly girls ^//^


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2008)

Tomboys are awesome.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 31, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't know what I am D=



Sounds like Nargle has reached nirvana...she is confident and comfortable in her own skin.  Good for you.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 31, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nargle is cute as Nargle.  *glom*  X3



Nylak's doing ok too!  Love the new avatar with the steaming cup of coffee!


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 31, 2008)

Nargle said:


> (You will cause estrogen induced squeeling if you show me something corgi related)


Each one of these words should be clicked individually.
You like? =3


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 1, 2008)

Where are da tomboys at, lets get physical X3 Naw I'm jk but yeah I like tomboys better than those girls preoccupied with lipstip and shit loads of jewelry all the time


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

I like tomboys


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 1, 2008)

I am female.  I don't give much thought to these things ever since I chilled out and stopped worrying about gender.  I am comfortable being female, but depending on how 'girly' we're talking, I'm not very (no makeup, no heels, no 'sexy' skirts).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Kittiara said:


> (no makeup, no heels, no 'sexy' skirts).


All of those are a plus in my book, but I like "Tiny Mini Skirts!!!"






If you have to cover your face in makeup to look good, then it isnt you that looks good.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> All of those are a plus in my book, but I like "Tiny Mini Skirts!!!"


 
HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Last time I was in a skirt, my roommate spiked my drink.  e.e;


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Last time I was in a skirt, my roommate spiked my drink. e.e;


 
*ROTFLMFAO XD*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Last time I was in a skirt, my roommate spiked my drink.  e.e;


Was everything okay?!


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Was everything okay?!


 
Yes.  Well.  Relatively.  I woke up in an awkward place.  Don't ask.

She thought it was hilarious.  I was less than amused.  I don't let her near my beverages anymore.  Or my wardrobe.  I don't even know where the skirt freaking came from, since _I _sure don't remember buying it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Yes.  Well.  Relatively.  I woke up in an awkward place.  Don't ask.
> 
> She thought it was hilarious.  I was less than amused.  I don't let her near my beverages anymore.  Or my wardrobe.  I don't even know where the skirt freaking came from, since _I _sure don't remember buying it.


I am truly sorry you had to go through such an ordeal.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I am truly sorry you had to go through such an ordeal.


 
Don't be.  That was kind of just another day.  >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Don't be.  That was kind of just another day.  >.>


I wont ask. Even if my curiosity kills me.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I wont ask. Even if my curiosity kills me.


 
I was about to ssay that only happens to cats.  BUT WAIT.  Hahaha.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 1, 2008)

Note to self: Stay the hell away from Nylak's friend when drinks are left open but give them to other people for my enjoyment :3

But that is messed up your *friend* would do something like that to you ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I was about to ssay that only happens to cats.  BUT WAIT.  Hahaha.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Note to self: Stay the hell away from Nylak's friend when drinks are left open but give them to other people for my enjoyment :3
> 
> But that is messed up your *friend* would do something like that to you ._.


 
Nah, she really is sweet (I have an odd definition of this), and I love her to death. She just likes to mess with me a little too much. I was never in any danger or anything, and she's been kind enough to delete the photographic evidence.



Silibus said:


>


 
That took me a second.  >>;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nah, she really is sweet (I have an odd definition of this), and I love her to death. She just likes to mess with me a little too much. I was never in any danger or anything, and she's been kind enough to delete the photographic evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> That took me a second.  >>;


Who took the pictures in the first place?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Who took the pictures in the first place?


 
....Her.  >_>  BUT SHE DELETED THEM.  *whine.*

...afterpostingthemonfacebook.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ....Her.  >_>  BUT SHE DELETED THEM.  *whine.*
> 
> ...afterpostingthemonfacebook.







As long as you're okay, it doesnt matter.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As long as you're okay, it doesnt matter.


 
Ha, you're adorable.  XD


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

Upon revisiting and reading what has been posted since I last looked, I REALLY wish I was there when Nylak's drink got spiked. It sounds quite hilarious. Do you know what is was spiked with? Just alcohol.. or something with a bit more kick?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Upon revisiting and reading what has been posted since I last looked, I REALLY wish I was there when Nylak's drink got spiked. It sounds quite hilarious. Do you know what is was spiked with? Just alcohol.. or something with a bit more kick?


 
It was speed, actually (and it was al alcoholic drink to begin with).  Since I have a curious strain of ADHD that isn't worth medicating because of its downright strangeness, I react abnormally to stimulants, especially when mixed with booze.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It was speed, actually (and it was al alcoholic drink to begin with).  Since I have a curious strain of ADHD that isn't worth medicating because of its downright strangeness, I react abnormally to stimulants, especially when mixed with booze.


Oh god.. XD
Sorry, but I do find that highly amusing in a dumbass sort of way.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It was speed, actually (and it was al alcoholic drink to begin with).  Since I have a curious strain of ADHD that isn't worth medicating because of its downright strangeness, I react abnormally to stimulants, especially when mixed with booze.


Speed? Thats terrible. I hope there weren't any bad aftereffects.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Oh god.. XD
> Sorry, but I do find that highly amusing in a dumbass sort of way.


 
It is kind of amusing, in retrospect.  It wasn't at the time.  But then again, I'm uptight and cranky.  ;3



Silibus said:


> Speed? Thats terrible. I hope there weren't any bad aftereffects.


 
Nah, I actually used to use it of my own accord (just in smaller doses).  Haven't used it in years, though (deliberately).  It never was useful since it didn't work right for me.  My high school experience was stupid.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nah, I actually used to use it of my own accord (just in smaller doses).  Haven't used it in years, though (deliberately).  It never was useful since it didn't work right for me.  My high school experience was stupid.


I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I am sorry to hear that.


 
It's okay.  We all have our retard moments.  XD  I've just already used up my lifetime allotment, so I have to be responsible from now on to make up for it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 1, 2008)

Booze spike with speed, eh? Has your mother ever told you not to mix uppers with downers?


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Booze spike with speed, eh? Has your mother ever told you not to mix uppers with downers?


 
No, she failed to mention that one.  e.e;  I'll be sure to mention it to any of my future offspring, though.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It's okay.  We all have our retard moments.  XD  I've just already used up my lifetime allotment, so I have to be responsible from now on to make up for it.


I do not believe that is "retarded". You learn from your mistakes, and experiences.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Drugs are BAAAAD. Unless it's booze. Double starndarts FTW


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 1, 2008)

So I heard this thread WAS about proclaimed tomboy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

Hugs not drugs.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hugs not drugs.




If everyone knew this, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> If everyone knew this, the world would be a better place.



Dunno, hug abuse? That would be as dangerous...


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Dunno, hug abuse? That would be as dangerous...


Indeed. Imagine a hug junkie.. running out of an ally and glomping some random person. That'd terrify me..


----------



## Nylak (Nov 1, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Indeed. Imagine a hug junkie.. running out of an ally and glomping some random person. That'd terrify me..


 
I'd never leave my house without a stun gun.  o___o


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 1, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Indeed. Imagine a hug junkie.. running out of an ally and glomping some random person. That'd terrify me..



It's called Randomer Rodeo! It was all the rage at my school a while ago.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 1, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> It's called Randomer Rodeo! It was all the rage at my school a while ago.



Somehow I'm not surprised that someone somewhere actually did it 9_9


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As long as you're okay, it doesnt matter.


Sup, Judas


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 1, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised that someone somewhere actually did it 9_9



Yup, and it was always the really heavy ones doing the glomping. The actual aim of the game is to jump on the persons back and see how long it takes before they throw you off. Longest on wins.
It was annoying. Especially when the heaviest guy in my year decided to do it to my brother who is five years younger and has chronic back problems. Enough to say he went home with a black eye.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds scary D=


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 1, 2008)

All I can say is respect my space or take home a black eye and some knocked out teeth


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind random hugs, as long as the person wasn't creepy or smelly or something.

But I did have a few annoying friends that used to randomly jump on my back, if I wasn't such a pussy I would have given them a black eye too. I blame them for my fear of people being behind me.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

HAY KID WANNA HUG


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 1, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> It's called Randomer Rodeo! It was all the rage at my school a while ago.



We have that! Except its called Urban Rodeo, it was on Balls of Steel a while ago i think.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

We had it long before they played it on Balls of Steel. I was so angry when they jumped my brother. Also, Neg is a twat. I laughed so hard when he was running up the escalator and the ex head of security in the shopping center clothes-lined him. He deserved it.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> We had it long before they played it on Balls of Steel. I was so angry when they jumped my brother. Also, Neg is a twat. I laughed so hard when he was running up the escalator and the ex head of security in the shopping center clothes-lined him. He deserved it.


Clothes-lined? Splain please.


Nylak said:


> I'd never leave my house without a stun gun.  o___o


Exactly. The world would not be a better place if everybody realized how awesome hugs were. 


ramsay_baggins said:


> Yup, and it was always the really heavy ones doing the glomping. The actual aim of the game is to jump on the persons back and see how long it takes before they throw you off. Longest on wins.
> It was annoying. Especially when the heaviest guy in my year decided to do it to my brother who is five years younger and has chronic back problems. Enough to say he went home with a black eye.


 As in your brother or the twat?
 Assuming it was the twat though, I don't blame ya for hitting him. In fact, if it were me, I'd have gouged his eye out rather than simply hit it. =/


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 2, 2008)

Clothes lining someone is where either you run past them with your arm outstretched and take them down, or they run into your arm.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Clothes-lined? Splain please.



Basically he was running up the escalator and the head of security was leaving having just retired that day. He saw Neg running towards him and stuck out his arm, Neg ran into his arm neck first and crumpled. It was brilliant.



Midi Bear said:


> As in your brother or the twat?
> Assuming it was the twat though, I don't blame ya for hitting him. In fact, if it were me, I'd have gouged his eye out rather than simply hit it. =/



The twat. I'm rather protective of my youngest brother, especially because he gets problems with his joints and stuff like that.


----------



## Astaria (Nov 2, 2008)

Tomboys > Girlybois.

Noone can question it, it is the ultimate truth.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Basically he was running up the escalator and the head of security was leaving having just retired that day. He saw Neg running towards him and stuck out his arm, Neg ran into his arm neck first and crumpled. It was brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> The twat. I'm rather protective of my youngest brother, especially because he gets problems with his joints and stuff like that.


LOL at neg.. XD
And you sound like a good sister. Way to go defending him. =3


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 2, 2008)

Astaria said:


> Tomboys/Girlybois < Normal people.
> 
> Noone can question it, it is the ultimate truth.


 
Fix'd or prehaps broke'd (depends on your opinion with it all).


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 2, 2008)

Broke'd is more like it.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Broke'd is more like it.


 
Prehaps.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Some actresses I have seen in the special features of DVDs state they are somewhat of a tomboy. Like Keira Knightley dressing in men's clothes in Dead Man's Chest.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Prehaps.



More than surely


----------



## Astaria (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> broke'd




iFix'd.

Actually I'm not a massive fan of really girly guys, but tomboys are just so cool.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Sounds like Nargle has reached nirvana...she is confident and comfortable in her own skin. Good for you.



=D



Midi Bear said:


> Each one of these words should be clicked individually.
> You like? =3



There was estrogen induced squealing =3


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Nargle said:


> There was estrogen induced squealing =3



I've heard that before, my GOD it is a terrible noise.  Makes me desperately search for earplugs.

Not as bad as "teenage girl squealing at brainless pop sensation teenybopper beefcake" but still pretty grating.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

I like swimming, volleyball, softball, and football does that make me a tomboy?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Not as bad as "teenage girl squealing at brainless pop sensation teenybopper beefcake" but still pretty grating.



I heard just that at a regular rate. Lord, standing near the speakers on a concert hurts less.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 2, 2008)

Only if you can play with the boys.  You can be athletic and not a tomboy.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

When you like a Tuxedo over a Dress, then you're a tomboy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 2, 2008)

Or a lesbian.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Or a lesbian.



Isn't that connected?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Isn't that connected?


Somewhat.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I've heard that before, my GOD it is a terrible noise.  Makes me desperately search for earplugs.
> 
> Not as bad as "teenage girl squealing at brainless pop sensation teenybopper beefcake" but still pretty grating.



I'm sure it can be irritating, but it isn't always =(

Squealing =/= loud, automatically! I like to keep it at a softer level, personally =3


----------

